# Where do you stay on the Isle of Wight and why?



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

I know the Island like the back of my hand but have only ever stayed at one campsite...Southlands.

Now the CC have bought it and turnd it into the usual corporate site (nothing wrong with that...at least you know what you are getting) I would like to find somewhere else to stay

Next year (June) I will be taking the van over so I'm looking for ideas or suggestions. 

Where do you stay on the Island and why do you stay there?

Any advice or thoughts would be much appreciated.

Tony


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We have stayed at the orchards many years ago.
Seemed fine for getting out and about
dave p


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.isleofwight.com/whitecliffbaycamping/
Bembridge 
It is a large site with Entertainment andlots of great walks.
Bus just outside to travel wherever we wanted to go.


----------



## LynneKen (Jan 19, 2008)

last year we stayed on the Orchards-- quite nice, this year we stayed on Whitefield Forest really nice, very good modern clean facilities and abundant with wildlife including red squrrels and most of all, a really nice owner who is more than happy to help, cant say more and would highly recommend this site.

Lynne


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Tony,

I live on the Island and have used many of the Cl's and CS's. PM me if you would like any detailed information.

Colin


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

Thank you Colin. I have sent a PM also.

Do you know Riverside Paddock near Newport? This looks ideal to me and appears to be a new site.

I would welcome your views?

Tony


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

LynneKen said:


> last year we stayed on the Orchards-- quite nice, this year we stayed on Whitefield Forest really nice, very good modern clean facilities and abundant with wildlife including red squrrels and most of all, a really nice owner who is more than happy to help, cant say more and would highly recommend this site.
> 
> Lynne


We also stayed at Whitefield Forest in May this year, using the Red Funnel ferry 5 night package deal - good value. I agree completely with what Lynne said. Don't be put off by the online reviews that mention noise from the nearby road - our pitch was on that side of the site and for us any noise was insignificant. Our stay was very peaceful in fact. Yes, we also saw several red squirrels! The 2 pairs of Great Spotted Woodpeckers as well. High on our list of great sites to go back to. 

You have to be careful exiting the site because the traffic comes round a bend towards you at 50 mph and you don't have much time to react. That's the only downside I can think of.

SD


----------



## Lavlark (Jul 18, 2009)

We stayed at the Waverley - East Cowes. They had a week + ferry deal, very good value. 

A small friendly site, which over looked the Solent, and we had the chance to see many a Liner pass through.

Also, it is very close to the ferry port - hardly five minutes, and near to the chain ferry, which is free for pedestrians.

All in all - the weather was great ( June) we really enjoyed the island.

Val


----------

